
Show HN: Breach Insider – Find out about your data breach, before everyone else - graystevens
https://breachinsider.com
======
graystevens
Some of you may remember the previous discussion about BreachCanary (now
Breach Insider) from the DocuSign breach:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14347188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14347188)

